# Zidani



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Do anyone have any photos of a trawler built in Norway in 1974. She was named Zidani when she was in Canada, not sure if she was renamed or not.

Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## Antonio Veiga (Apr 22, 2008)

https://scontent.fmad7-1.fna.fbcdn....=fef95e532e878b27b08e316922ca5fbb&oe=5B274533


----------



## Roystone (May 29, 2018)

Antonio Veiga said:


> https://scontent.fmad7-1.fna.fbcdn....=fef95e532e878b27b08e316922ca5fbb&oe=5B274533


Thanks for the pic! I've been looking for it.


----------

